# 11 speed compatible freehub on 7800 hub?



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

As the title states. I have a DuraAce 7800 wheelset in very nice shape and I'm aware it's designed to 8-9-10 speed cassettes but is it possible to change the freehub body to one that will accept 11 speed cassettes?


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

It's designed for 10 speed (*) cassettes only, and the freehub body is unique. No other Shimano freehub will fit. Being 10S only means it is 1mm narrower than 8/9/10S bodies and a full 2.85mm narrower than 11S bodies. It is also unique in that it is made out of aluminum so any attempt to machine 2.85mm off the posts at the end of the splines will result in them snapping off. I am not even sure if there is 2.85mm to machine there.

(*) Only 10 speed cassettes that start with 11 or 12 from the 5600, 5700, 6600, 6700, 7800 and 7900 series. Other Shimano cassettes will not have the deeper splines needed for the 10S only body. This includes junior cassettes and 4600 Tiagra. BBB 10S cassettes used to have the deeper splines and indeed may still be for sale.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------

